# Best Jig Heads for Gulp 3" Shrimp



## CDN (May 26, 2014)

Does anyone have a recommendation for the best jig head for trout and red fishing with gulp shrimp? Size and colors also? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bhdawgs (May 27, 2014)

Hands down to me are Bass Assassin jig heads.   They are pricey but worth it... I think they are around a 2/0 size but come in all different weights.   Red and Yellow color are standard and will get the job done.


----------



## CDN (May 27, 2014)

bhdawgs said:


> Hands down to me are Bass Assassin jig heads.   They are pricey but worth it... I think they are around a 2/0 size but come in all different weights.   Red and Yellow color are standard and will get the job done.



Thanks, I will check those out


----------



## pottydoc (May 27, 2014)

I love the bass pro store brand jig heads. They hold the bait better than anything else I've tried, including some that are much more expensive. They come in lots of colors, styles, and in 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 oz weights.


----------



## fairweather (May 27, 2014)

You're going to get a lot of opinions. Far and away my favorite is the Owner Inshore Head. You can Google that and find a lot of sources. I usually fish the 1/8 and that's good with the Gulp and other soft plastics. What I like about it is that they have a wire keeper that makes it very difficult for the fish to strip off. It really holds the Gulp in place.


----------



## DOD (May 27, 2014)

Mission Fishin' for non-weedless, owner twist-lock for weedless.


----------

